# Endograft - I'm wondering



## stgregor (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm wondering if the Medtronic Talent AAA endograft has one docking limb (34802) or two (34803)? My understanding was that the Cook Zenith endograft was previously the only one that had two docking limbs, but my physician indicated that the Talent graft should also be coded as 34803. Any advise or assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 19, 2008)

stgregor said:


> I'm wondering if the Medtronic Talent AAA endograft has one docking limb (34802) or two (34803)? My understanding was that the Cook Zenith endograft was previously the only one that had two docking limbs, but my physician indicated that the Talent graft should also be coded as 34803. Any advise or assistance is greatly appreciated.



The Talent AAA endograft has two docking limbs-34803


----------

